# Won't start



## Tayiler (May 3, 2017)

My 2001 altima wont start. I noticed right after i put $10 of fuel in my tank my car was losing acceleration and wanted to die if I pressed the gas. My fuel pump works fine and I just changed the filter. I cant figure out what's going wrong. I also have a code for a bad egr sensor but my car doesn't have that. I was wondering if it was related to that? I seen this part right next to the egr valve that is a filter looking thing with two small hose connecting to it and i think it is clogged. I tried blowing air through it and nothing will go through no matter how hard you blow. I also would say that when my car would start wanting to die, all of the cash lights came on. My electronics work fine and my alternator tested fine so it can't be that. I think it is fuel related and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions? Any help is gladly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like maybe you got $10 worth of bad gas. Draining the fuel tank and putting in good gas is a good place to start eliminating possibilities. Generally one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the fuel block; now connect a long length of spare hose to the disconnected fuel hose with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel block and the fuel hose. If the engine is unable to start, turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 43 psi which would be a static reading.

* The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "NOID" light probe for each injector harness connector. If there is no pulse, the cam position sensor may be bad.

* Testing ignition:
Pull several spark plug wires to test; use a spare spark plug in the plug wire to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine.

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide, see if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak:
Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## Tayiler (May 3, 2017)

rogoman said:


> Sounds like maybe you got $10 worth of bad gas. Draining the fuel tank and putting in good gas is a good place to start eliminating possibilities. Generally one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


I have codes P1400 (EGR Control Solenoid Circuit Malfunction)
P0400 (EGR System Recirculation Flow)
P0455 (EVAP Control system gross leak detected)
P1448 (EVAP Canister vent control valve malfunction)

Also the paper says - Ase certified master technicians have seen this issue on your type of vehicle and the most likely solution is : replace differential pressure feedback (dpfe) sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Altima does not use a differential pressure feedback (dpfe) sensor. A malfunctioning EGR control solenoid is causing the P1400 fault code. The P0400 condition could cause the EGR valve to be stuck in the OPEN position; if this is so, then it'll most like prevent the engine from being able to start up. Manually push down on the EGR valve to close it and while holding it closed see if the engine starts up.

For the EVAP codes, check the hoses for cuts/tears/disconnections in the rear of the car where the EVAP components are located.


----------

